# Roll Tide



## Trade (Dec 30, 2018)

Being a native Floridian I've never been a fan of Alabama. But I've been here almost 5 years so what the heck. I guess I'll pull for them this year. It's good to see the kid from Hawaii, Tua Tagovailia, come back from his injury.  

https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...ooners-in-college-football-playoff-semifinal/





> MIAMI GARDENS, Fla. -- No. 1 Alabama is headed back to the College  Football Playoff National Championship for the fourth straight season  after beating No. 4 Oklahoma 45-34 in the Orange Bowl on Saturday  night.
> 
> 
> After a week full of concern regarding the health of  Alabama quarterback Tua Tagovailoa, the sophomore quarterback not only  looked 100 percent but put together a nearly flawless performance.  Tagovailoa completed 24-of-27 passes for 318 yards and four touchdowns,  bounced up quickly after sacks and tackles and moved without limitations  throughout the night.


----------



## Trade (Jan 8, 2019)

Looks like the Tide got rolled last night. 

https://www.wvtm13.com/article/alab...yoff-national-championship-game-info/25782320




> Trevor Lawrence threw for 347 yards and three touchdowns to lead No. 2  Clemson to its second national title in three years with a 44-16 rout of  No. 1 Alabama in the College Football Championship title game.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 8, 2019)

I must admit I enjoyed the game mostly because Clemson thumped Bama on both sides of the ball.  But you gotta give Saban credit.  He accepted the blame.


----------



## 911 (Jan 9, 2019)

New headline:

*Tide Gets Rolled!*


----------

